# Most OVERRATED Female Celebrity/Model



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

Share a pic of the chick that you just don't get, and her name. For me, it's Emma Watson. I just don't get why people seem to think she's really hot, she just seems really skinny and small.


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

Lol gossip threads.
I'm out.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

Dude, if you don't stop hating I'm telling my mom


----------



## Jaded (Sep 23, 2018)

Selena Gomez is pretty overrated imo.


----------



## x69 (Sep 23, 2018)

1. Kim kardashians ass






Its repulsive

2. Danielle bregolie






she has 15 in this pic and has the phenotype of hitting the wall at 16. J F L
Could also be estrogen overload from America.


Jaded said:


> Selena Gomez is pretty overrated imo.
> View attachment 957


What makeup can do jfl


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 23, 2018)

x69 said:


> 1. Kim kardashians ass


----------



## Jaded (Sep 23, 2018)

x69 said:


> 1. Kim kardashians ass
> 
> View attachment 958
> 
> ...


Kim Kardashian is the fakest bitch on the planet and Danielle Bregoli needs a slap. No idea why anyone would find them attractive.


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

Jaded said:


> Kim Kardashian is the *fakest* bitch


----------



## Jaded (Sep 23, 2018)

UBER said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 44 (Sep 23, 2018)

its over for femoid models


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 23, 2018)

Palvin for me.


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

Bailey Jay.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Palvin for me.





UBER said:


> Bailey Jay.



Include pics if you could


----------



## kantero (Sep 23, 2018)

Every woman is overrated for degree (thx for makeup and photoshop)


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 23, 2018)

Idk about that but the most underrated female model is Taylor Hill for sure. Very beautiful even without makeup
Still a roastie though..............


----------



## reborn (Sep 23, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Share a pic of the chick that you just don't get, and her name. For me, it's Emma Watson. I just don't get why people seem to think she's really hot, she just seems really skinny and small.



Tbh I find the pic you posted hot as fuck!!!

Most overrated actress I never understood why anyone finds her attractive would be Julia Roberts.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

reborn said:


> Tbh I find the pic you posted hot as fuck!!!
> 
> Most overrated actress I never understood why anyone finds her attractive would be Julia Roberts.



Good choice, I agree. Regarding Emma, it's just my personal preference. I'm sure you'd find someone hot that I wouldn't


----------



## Tony (Sep 23, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> Idk about that but the most underrated female model is Taylor Hill for sure. Very beautiful even without makeup
> Still a roastie though..............


eyrab


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 23, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Include pics if you could


Jfl if you don’t know who Palvin is.


----------



## Tony (Sep 23, 2018)

most overrated is @extreme-overthinker


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Sep 23, 2018)

The average ditch girl mogs her


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 23, 2018)

Angelina Jolie, but may be it is just me who doesn't find her that attractive.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 23, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Angelina Jolie, but may be it is just me who doesn't find her that attractive.


I agree. Angelina Jolie isn’t that attractive tbh.


----------



## oldcell (Sep 24, 2018)

Julia Roberts 
Angelina Jolie
Pamela Andreson
Eva Mendez - looking low class
Jennifer Lopez - 5/10 average
Scarlett Johansson - 7/10 but not 9/10
MArylyn Monroe - chubby 6-7/10 but tons of sex appeal actually
Sandra Bullock - 6 - 7 rage
Mila Kunis - decent but not top tier
Jessica ALba - decent btu not top tier
Penelope Cruz 6-7 the same

Which one are extreme hot

Michelle Pfeiffer - naturally 9/10
Keira Knightley
Winona Rider
Elizabeth Hurley
Monica Belluci
Sophie Marceaux
Olga Kurylenko
Sharon Stone
Charlize Theron
Heather Graham
Kate Winslet
Kate Beckingsale as milf
Kim Catrall


----------



## Mango (Sep 24, 2018)

kaia gerber by far


----------



## Nibba (Sep 24, 2018)

x69 said:


> she has 15 in this pic and has the phenotype of hitting the wall at 16. J F L
> Could also be estrogen overload from America


Yeah dude she looks like garbage. Already looked jaded and bitter with the world j f l

Probably estrogen overload: look at her chest. And she's had it since she was 14 jfl at girls that young looking like they're 20+


----------



## BlackpilledAF (Sep 26, 2018)

Jaded said:


> View attachment 960


----------



## Jaded (Sep 26, 2018)

BlackpilledAF said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Dec 1, 2021)

oldcell said:


> Julia Roberts
> Angelina Jolie
> Pamela Andreson
> Eva Mendez - looking low class
> ...


Prime Keira Knightley is extremely legit


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Dec 1, 2021)

reborn said:


> Tbh I find the pic you posted hot as fuck!!!
> 
> Most overrated actress I never understood why anyone finds her attractive would be Julia Roberts.


nigga she's oldcel there and LOOK AT THAT FUCKING PALATE


----------



## reborn (Dec 1, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> nigga she's oldcel there and LOOK AT THAT FUCKING PALATE



No sorry. Totally not my type. She is maybe a 3/10 for me even on your pic.


----------

